# ***HELP*** Huskee 22 ton splitter problems



## Fishcapades (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys im having some problems with a log splitter I picked up.
Its a huskee 22 ton with a 6hp brigs on it. As i was using it sunday. It started looseing its power. it seamed like it wasnt putting out its full tonage..

Its not the motor. I was splitting ash wood and was splitting rounds up to 24" in diameter.

Ive never had a problem before.

Guy I work with said that its cause the cylinder was geting hot and they have a bypass in side them when they get hot so they wont put out the full tonage. Is this true? He also said there not made to be used in warm weather, but it was only 56 degrees.

Ive never had a problem before.

I change the fluid and filter and still no diffrence

My pump dose leak a bit it, could this be my problem?
Could the seals in my cylinder be shot....


Carl


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 22, 2008)

I am no mechanic but I bought one (same model) this summer and ran it in 90 degree weather for HRs no problem what happeden to me was the lovejoy (brand name the one on it is from China or somoething) kept breaking 2x it broke finally replaced it with a good connector and it runs like a demon now no power loss problems though. It should have a warranty even if its used commercially I would ask TS to completely exchange it for the exact model. Hope this helps. Irishcountry


----------



## Fishcapades (Oct 22, 2008)

Its about 4 years old, Ive had it for a year... Looks brand new though.

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok well the warranty is up then!! HA I hope someone on here can help or at least point you in the right direction. Good luck irishcountry


----------



## Zodiac45 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fishcapades said:


> My pump dose leak a bit it, could this be my problem?
> Could the seals in my cylinder be shot....
> 
> 
> Carl



Yes if your pump is leaking it could certainly be the problem. The seals in the cyl could also but I think you'd see seepage if they were the problem. I'd be looking at that pump first.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Oct 22, 2008)

> Ive never had a problem before.


So this problem showed up without warning! Think you have to check the relief valve. It can be hung up open. A piece debris from a hose or seal....



> Guy I work with said that its cause the cylinder was geting hot and they have a bypass in side them when they get hot so they wont put out the full tonage. Is this true? He also said there not made to be used in warm weather, but it was only 56 degrees.


Sounds like BS to me. Never heard about anything like that...



> I change the fluid and filter and still no diffrence


Should not matter....



> My pump dose leak a bit it, could this be my problem?


If you run on high rpm's cylinder should move anyway




> Could the seals in my cylinder be shot....


First make sure your operation valve lever (the valve spool) can make a full stroke. Valve spool should move about 1/2 inch. Check so both directions make the same spool movement....

Next...unscrew the hose from the rod side of the cylinder...plug the port on the valve....if that loose hose cant reach you tank cap, try to extend it with an piece of hose...be creative...start pump and make a split stroke and keep hold the stroke when cylinder stops....if oil still cames out of that hose, your piston seal is blown. If no oil is coming your piston seal is ok. 

If seal is ok, stop engine, and re assemble that hose and start checking out that relief valve. It's probobly sitting in the same unit as the operation valve.
I attached a pic on a prince valve, see that steel ball#14 ??? Make sure put it together tah same way it comes apart. 
Buy a T-fitting and a pressure gauge (0-3000psi), and mount it on the inlet hose to the op-valve. Your local hydr shop will be happy to sell andd help you. Thats such a greaty help trouble shooting. Use it also to reset the proper pressure on the relief valve. Good luck!!


----------



## 046 (Oct 22, 2008)

OK... this is a 5 year old splitter... you should consider editing OP to reflect that. 

it could be anything causing a loss of power.... bad fuel to bad seals... best thing to do is call speeco... customer service is excellent! 

even though it's long out of warranty... betcha they will still help out. 



Fishcapades said:


> Its about 4 years old, Ive had it for a year... Looks brand new though.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carl


----------



## kgreer (Nov 6, 2008)

*Speeco splitter problem*

How is the cycle time on your cylinder when empty? Is it slower than before?
The pumps on these splitters are two stage and it is possibly stuck in the first stage. Other than that, I would call Speeco their customer service is great and they will help you trouble shoot what is wrong, even if it is no longer under warranty.


----------



## bigjake (Nov 6, 2008)

I would fix the pump leak first remember fluid does not compress air does so
if its getting air in the system from the leak it will loose power and cavatate 
the fluid .If the cyl is hot it will boil the fluid.


----------



## kgreer (Nov 6, 2008)

*more thoughts*

I thought of something else. I have seen a friends splitter where the inner wall of the suction hose from the filter to the pump was collapsing, simply reducing the flow of fluid to the pump causing a loss of power and slow cyle time. might want to check your hoses for wear.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 6, 2008)

+1 on the gauge,

Until you get a gauge in the line it's pretty difficult to tell what's going on. 
Once the gauge is installed cycle the cylinder in and out and check the pressure reading. You should show very little resistance probably less than 100 psi absolute max. If you're getting a high pressure just moving the cylinder now it's time to find out why. It could be the ram or it's support is binding. Other possibilities include anything that is restricting the oil flow in or out of the cylinder and back to the tank.

If this checks out and you're still not building pressure it's time to find out where the oil is going. Hydraulic oil is just like most people, it follows the path of least resistance. The trick becomes figuring out where that path is. Think of it as closing the loopholes. You've got a lot of very good suggestions as to where to look already, but without a gauge in the line you're pretty much blind. 

Check the relief valve in the directional valve and make sure it's not stuck open or vibrated the adjustment screw loose. 

Put a chunk in the splitter sideways and stall out the ram. You should see 2200 to 2700 on the gauge. If you're not building that kind of pressure you may have a bad seal in the cylinder, valve, or pump. These are much more difficult to figure out. 

You stated your pump leaks. My question is from where, (pressure or suction side) and for how long? If it's been a while, how much oil is in the tank? Remember it takes a larger volume to extend a cylinder than to retract one due to the ram.

Hope all works well.

Take care


----------

